
Yet Another Reason Not To Be Lazy Or Imperative - llambda
http://existentialtype.wordpress.com/2012/08/26/yet-another-reason-not-to-be-lazy-or-imperative/
======
eternalban
One would think that this would be on the front page given the interest in the
"1975" programming post.

Has HN gone pop?

